# hummm thoughts on this ped?



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

What do you think of this ped?
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [333911] :: PK'S POSSIBLE BREEDING


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh BTW that is CH Stephenson's Debo now


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I had it backwards but it is now fixed...oops


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Heavy on the yellow side huh? 3x burns cheeva, looks pretty good.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

From what I know it seems good. The grandparents are so forth are sired by CH's. 

Don't know if that makes any sense.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

who's debo? lmao.
i dunno much about peds


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

thanks for the input megan!! lmao


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Most of the 5th+ gen are CH or GrCh and it's heavy Yellow and 3x's Cheeva and Burns is nice. Should be a great litter.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL NO PROBLEM LISA, but i still didn't get an answer!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

What do you plan to next with this offspring. You are heavy Debo, this is a father daughter breeding, its pretty tight!


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> LOL NO PROBLEM LISA, but i still didn't get an answer!


Debo is Siren's Sire.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

and Sirens Grandfather on the mothers side!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

very tight...


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

dang siren get'm! LOL.
i see what you guys are talking about now.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> and Sirens Grandfather on the mothers side!!


I don't see that...I see Burns and Cheeva as being 2nd through 4th but Debo specifically being 2nd.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Debo is the father to the dam that bred Siren, so Technically he would also be Sirens father and grandfather. Jackson appears to be the outcross in the breeding. The dog is actually 3x Debo (in blood) because Nitris is actually a bellymate to Debo.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> What do you plan to next with this offspring. You are heavy Debo, this is a father daughter breeding, its pretty tight!


Plans for the offspring as far as breeding them? If that is what you are asking IDK until they are born and prove themselves.

If you are talking about what am I going to do with the offspring, keep em' 

I was thinking a dual breeding with Debo and Monsoon.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

I see Dixie's sire as Shrek...or I'm tired and I'm not reading correctly.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Dixie is Shreck by Nitris, nitris is a belly mate to Debo, so same blood.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Lisa, I was just curious if you had a dog thought of for the offspring. I have created possible pedigrees for dogs that wont be born for 6-8 years!! LOL

This one couldnt happen for at least 6 years, its just isnt possible!

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=295848

This one if it were to ever happen would be at least 4-5 years!
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=247025

I like to have fun on peds online!


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Duh! i'm sorry I'm tired, now I see where you're coming from! 

I'd like to see the Monsoon/Debo ped.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> Lisa, I was just curious if you had a dog thought of for the offspring. I have created possible pedigrees for dogs that wont be born for 6-8 years!! LOL
> 
> This one couldnt happen for at least 6 years, its just isnt possible!
> 
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [295848] :: SWITCHMIRACLE X SWITCHMUFFIN


If I breed the offspring I would do it to another RBJ dgo just different blood, does that make sence? lol



JFlowersLA said:


> Duh! i'm sorry I'm tired, now I see where you're coming from!
> 
> I'd like to see the Monsoon/Debo ped.


Monsoon and Debo are both males, dual breeding meaning I breed Siren to both males in one heat cycle.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> Lisa, I was just curious if you had a dog thought of for the offspring. I have created possible pedigrees for dogs that wont be born for 6-8 years!! LOL
> 
> This one couldnt happen for at least 6 years, its just isnt possible!
> 
> ...


I would personaly like to see a Switch x Bailey + Switch x Miricle


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Done!!!

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [326114] :: SWITCHBAILEY X SWITCHMIRACLE

Peds online is great for stuff like this.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Thank you Andy!!!


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Why are some names red, blue, and yellow?


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

The pedigree looks good. The burns dogs are known to be good dogs. You know, if you dual sire the litter you will have to DNA both parents and each pup, so you are looking at about $500 plus just in registration fees. Just something to think about.


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh to PBN,
The different colors in the pedigree have to do with wins and titles. (1xW, 2xW,GRCH, CH) ect.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Bethb2007 said:


> The pedigree looks good. The burns dogs are known to be good dogs. You know, if you dual sire the litter you will have to DNA both parents and each pup, so you are looking at about $500 plus just in registration fees. Just something to think about.


Really I have to DNA the litter? I can't just decide what papers belong to what dog? lol 

Yes anytime you dual breed you have to have DNA done and it is expensive especially if the parents are do not have DNA on file already. I have done dual breedings in the past with dogs I co-owned and while they are more expensive they have benefits too.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Monsoon and Debo are both males, dual breeding meaning I breed Siren to both males in one heat cycle.


Why do I keep thinking Monsoon is a girl?!?! Gebus sorry Lisa!


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> Done!!!
> 
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [326114] :: SWITCHBAILEY X SWITCHMIRACLE
> 
> Peds online is great for stuff like this.


Now that would be a great litter. Just saying...not like I'd get a working dog or anything **chuckles at irony**


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Lisa shoot one of those pups my way  Gotta love me a brindle doggy


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

YAY this breeding will happen on her next heat cycle I am very excited! I was going to do a dual breeding but the breeder is moving soon so I am going to do a straight breeding with Debo. Pitbullgirl22 check your pm's 

http://www.gopitbull.com/authorized-breeders/20286-new-breeding-siren-x-ch-debo.html#post229475


----------

